

‘Doctor Who’ Set to Become Film, Reveals WikiLeaks Trove of Hacked Sony Emails - DMBisson
http://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/latest-security-news/doctor-who-set-to-become-film-reveals-wikileaks-trove-of-hacked-sony-emails/

======
sp332
I did not understand this headline at all. What it means is that Wikileaks
leaked some Sony emails, and those emails show that there is a Dr Who movie in
the works.

------
wwas
Wondering if Tom Cruise will play Doctor Who.

